# Polaroid Supercolour 635 CL



## Soo Zi Q (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello all,

Firstly, apologies if this is posted in the incorrect area...I'm new here 

Secondly, I wonder if anyone can help me (or help point me towards someone who can) find out if it is possible to test the flash on a Polaroid Supercolour 635 CL with a used film cartridge? When I insert the used cartridge the green light is activated but I can't find a way to test if the flash is still working.

Any help very much appreciated, thanks.

Suzi


----------



## compur (Oct 16, 2014)

It's possible, yes, if the battery in the used film cartridge is still in good enough condition to provide the needed current to the camera. When you load the cartridge and close the film door you should hear the camera's motor running for a second or two. Hearing this usually means the cartridge is in good enough shape to power the camera and, hopefully, the flash as well. If the green light comes on then the camera should "fire" when you press the shutter release and the flash should fire and then the motor runs again to spit out the exposed sheet of film. If this doesn't happen then it could still be the fault of the film cartridge or the camera. You won't know for sure until you try a fresh film cartridge.


----------



## Soo Zi Q (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks so much for your swift reply.

Now, when I insert and reinsert the cartridge, the red light is constantly on or there's no light at all. I think the battery is pretty much dead and so I can't test the flash. Shame!

Have a great day/night, and thanks again for your help.

Suzi


----------



## compur (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, in that case the battery is probably dead.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 16, 2014)

I have the same camera, an oldie but a goodie.

Is the empty cartridge fairly new? one by The impossible Project or an older one from Polaroid? (It would be marked.)

Did you try putting in the cartridge and pushing the shutter release button on the front as if you're taking a picture? (the camera doesn't know there's no film in the cartridge, so it 'thinks' it's ejecting a photograph). As Compur said if you push the button and you don't hear it whir as if the motor's working the battery in the empty cartridge is probably dead.

You might be interested in looking at FPP, they have info. on Polaroids as well as film, and an active Flickr discussion group. 
Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide 

edit - If you were getting a green light and now you're not, chances are the camera could still be working.


----------

